
The Man Who May One-Up Darwin - jonbaer
http://preview-elb-web-us-west-2.aws.ozymandias.com/rising-stars-and-provocateurs/the-man-who-may-one-up-darwin/39217
======
irickt
This is a personal profile without much scientific content, in a publication
with annoying popups.

Here is the scientist's work:
[http://www.englandlab.com/](http://www.englandlab.com/)

